# Palladium question



## schmoopy (Aug 27, 2017)

I recently found a piece of metal that tests positive for Palladium. It appears to be all metal except for a fossil that runs through it. It is a 6 1/2 pound piece. I wanted to have an assayist look at, but I don't even know where to start, or who to contact. I also don't know if this is worth doing. I have no experience in this, am not even a rock hound, nor do I have any idea if it's worth anything. I can upload a picture if that would help. I would sincerely appreciate any wisdom you could give me. Thanks so much!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 27, 2017)

schmoopy said:


> I recently found a piece of metal that tests positive for Palladium.


How did you test it that it tests positive?



> It appears to be all metal except for a fossil that runs through it. It is a 6 1/2 pound piece. I wanted to have an assayist look at, but I don't even know where to start, or who to contact. I also don't know if this is worth doing. I have no experience in this, am not even a rock hound, nor do I have any idea if it's worth anything. I can upload a picture if that would help. I would sincerely appreciate any wisdom you could give me. Thanks so much!


That sounds very odd. In general, metals were deposited before something that may have fossilized, especially something that weighs 6 1/2 pounds. By all means, upload a picture of the item as well as the result of the test you performed if you can.

Dave


----------



## galenrog (Aug 27, 2017)

Even in places where palladium is found in metallic form, I would question any piece as large as you describe. 

In addition to pics, exactly how you tested your item, and the specific results, I would ask for a rough location. For instance, if found in Oregon, I would expect an answer of Illinois River, Chetco River, or other location where palladium has been found in the past.


----------



## schmoopy (Aug 27, 2017)

Thank you for your help. Here is a picture of the rock. The only tests we knew to do were acid tests. The one for 22 carat gold (which we know it isn't) turned yellow gold, but we believe that's the test for palladium. With the test for platinum, the rock just had a silver streak.


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 27, 2017)

There is a difference between "a piece of metal", and a rock.
I wouldn't be counting on palladium with your acid test.
If others see your picture, if you post one, and the general location it was found at, they may say it is worth testing with DMG. We will see what the picture shows.


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 27, 2017)

Also, this would do better in this section;
Prospecting, Mining, Ore Concentrates & Geochemical
So eventually it will probably be moved there by a moderator.


----------



## schmoopy (Aug 27, 2017)

It was found on our farm in the Northern part of Lower Michigan.


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 27, 2017)

Study the forum, and wait until someone that knows rocks and ores gives you better advice.
There are links to books, and other information to help you here on the forum.

Like I said before, this may be moved to that other section, as the people with your answers may mainly check that section more than others.


----------



## schmoopy (Aug 27, 2017)

Thanks Jimdoc.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 27, 2017)

jimdoc said:


> Also, this would do better in this section;
> Prospecting, Mining, Ore Concentrates & Geochemical
> So eventually it will probably be moved there by a moderator.


Done.

Dave


----------



## Lino1406 (Aug 28, 2017)

Stannous chloride test - performed?


----------



## schmoopy (Aug 28, 2017)

Yes. Stannous Chloride test was performed. Does anyone think this is something worth pursuing? And if so, what would we do next? Does this look familiar to anyone? We understand it's probably not worth anything, we mostly just wonder what it is.


----------



## RicoC3PO (Aug 29, 2017)

Hello, This is my first post and am fascinated by the content and generosity of knowledge on this forum. With regards to the rock in your photograph have you considered that it may be a meteorite? I have no intimate knowledge of meteorites but I have been reading about them lately it strikes me as a possibility. Good luck with it.


----------



## Lightspeed (Sep 7, 2017)

Meteorite was the first thing I thought of, looking at the cubic crystalline structure on the outside. Look for other floaters in the area which may denote an exposed reef in the vicinity, if you can't find any other associated rocks that are of the same type a meteorite is just what you might have, most iron meteorites have nickel in their composition and do carry other precious metals. Roll the rock over on all axis, you may find an indication of a hot face which took the brunt of entry into the atmosphere. That is an excellent find, careful who you show it to for testing meteoric origin if it goes that far, it may be confiscated if deemed an important find.


----------

